
Tyler Cowan and Glen Weyl on an ambitious plan to reopen America - 4thwaywastrel
https://conversationswithtyler.com/episodes/glen-weyl/
======
4thwaywastrel
A fascinating discussion on "How we reopen". Learn more here
[https://ethics.harvard.edu/covid-roadmap](https://ethics.harvard.edu/covid-
roadmap)

(Made my morning to see both these names pop up in the same notification when
I woke up )

